# Which is better for personal banking . . AIB or BOI?



## michaelm (7 Oct 2011)

Now that NIB has closed my local branch, gone cashless (which is a joke), has signalled a leap in its variable mortgage rate and the slashing of its eSaver rate, I'm thinking of moving bank.

Ideally I'd like free banking with a good online service and I'll be looking for a mortgage after Christmas.  Anyone got an opinion on which of BOI and AIB has a better online banking system and who is lending more re mortgages?


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

Are they the only options? I'm with _PTSB _for my current a/c banking and find them good. I prefer their online banking to what I've seen of _BoI _and _AIB's_.

I presume you're aware of the _itsyourmoney _cost comparisons?

http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/costcomparisons/costcomparisons.jsp


----------



## michaelm (7 Oct 2011)

For simplicity I'd like to have my mortgage and current a/c banking with the same bank.  PTSB have been turning the screw on mortgage holders for some time now.  

I should have been aware of the itsyourmoney comparisons .  I'll have a look at that, thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Oct 2011)

Is it really that much more complicated to have the two services with different banks? Are you trying to move your mortgage? Is that feasible these days?


----------



## theresa1 (8 Oct 2011)

You should check out Ulster Bank and your better having mortgage and current account with different banks.


----------



## STEINER (8 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Is it really that much more complicated to have the two services with different banks? Are you trying to move your mortgage? Is that feasible these days?


 
I  have mortgage and bank accounts with different banks, this doesnt have any negatives. I am happy with AIB current account, internet and phone banking.  I dont pay any current account fees as I do at least one online transaction and a laser transaction per quarter.


----------



## huskerdu (8 Oct 2011)

If you have already decided that you want to have your current account and mortgage with the same bank, you will have to decide based on either the current account offering or the mortgage offering and just put up with whatever they offer for the other.

(BTW, I dont understand why you feel a need to do this)

Mortgages are much harder to get than current accounts and a poor deal on a mortgage will cost you far more in the long term than a poor current account. 
Therefore, you should get the mortgage wherever you can, and move your current account to same bank. 

It would be foolhardy to move your current account now and deicde that this is the only bank you intend applying to for a mortgage.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Oct 2011)

STEINER said:


> I  have mortgage and bank accounts with different banks, this doesnt have any negatives.


It was a slightly rhetorical question.  I too have always spread my banking across different providers. However I have come across quite a few people who like having it all in one place or just assume that it's "better".

Totally agree with _huskerdu's _comments.


----------



## michaelm (10 Oct 2011)

Thanks for all replies.  I agree it's a bit nonsensical but I do like simplicity and was spoiled for a time with NIB.  I had a branch on my doorstep, free banking without having to jump through hoops, an ECB + .5% Tracker, a superb online banking service and a 3% demand savings account.  I will probably hold off switching until after I get a mortgage.


----------

